# tag carrera day date problem.. please help!!!



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

so i just bought my carrera day date 3 days ago and i did not know to not set or do anything to the watch between the hours of 8pm-2am and so my friend was looking at the watch and was trying to change the day date option to see how it works and now the whole movement is screwed.. time keeping is fine and the day function is no problem too but now i found out that the date would not change until about 11am.. how is that possible? what should i do? if i go to a watch repair shop how much would it be? is it covered by tag warranty?


----------



## JES1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,
Here's a pretty informative thread explaining the potential damage when quick-changing the date between those hours you mention. It's basically the same movement as in your Date Date. Not sure the warranty covers it, as it's clearly a user error (or "misuse"), which they might not take responsibility for, but hopefully it won't have to be an expensive repair. Easiest way would be to call Tag and ask!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

can you adjust the date manually by using the crown?


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> can you adjust the date manually by using the crown?


yes everything works fine is just that little problem


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

JES1 said:


> Hi,
> Here's a pretty informative thread explaining the potential damage when quick-changing the date between those hours you mention. It's basically the same movement as in your Date Date. Not sure the warranty covers it, as it's clearly a user error (or "misuse"), which they might not take responsibility for, but hopefully it won't have to be an expensive repair. Easiest way would be to call Tag and ask!


just called tag and they could not give me a price but i saw a price list on tag website, for a regular maintenance is $180 for auto chrono and $380 for a overhaul.. being the watch is 4 days old today should i just bring it back to the dealer and exchange for a new one?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Mrporky said:


> just called tag and they could not give me a price but i saw a price list on tag website, for a regular maintenance is $180 for auto chrono and $380 for a overhaul.. being the watch is 4 days old today should i just bring it back to the dealer and exchange for a new one?


yes


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> yes


Would they know that i tried to set the watch at the forbidden hour or just pretend like i don't know what happen with it?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Mrporky said:


> Would they know that i tried to set the watch at the forbidden hour or just pretend like i don't know what happen with it?


only if they read this forum


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrporky said:


> Would they know that i tried to set the watch at the forbidden hour or just pretend like i don't know what happen with it?


Don't mention it to them. Those watches are handled by countless people of all intelligence levels on a daily basis. Anyone could have damaged that piece. Bring it back and exchange it.


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

underpar said:


> Don't mention it to them. Those watches are handled by countless people of all intelligence levels on a daily basis. Anyone could have damaged that piece. Bring it back and exchange it.


Do you think they're going to make a hassle out of it or not? Any advice how to exchange it without them thinking i broke it?


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

This is why i actually perfer 'slow date' movements. Can be a bit of a pain sometimes but never have to worry sbout this problem. Good luck with it. You'll get it all worked out.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrporky said:


> Do you think they're going to make a hassle out of it or not? Any advice how to exchange it without them thinking i broke it?


No. For all you know you didn't. Trying to change the date at the wrong time doesn't always mean you will damage the movement. It usually takes a bit of abuse. For all you know you were the 100th person that tinkered with that movement (and that number may not be off by much) so you can go in there with a clear conscience.

I wouldn't give them any details, just tell them that the date function isn't working properly and you want to return it. They won't give you any trouble. They will get it fixed for free so they're not out anything.


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

underpar said:


> No. For all you know you didn't. Trying to change the date at the wrong time doesn't always mean you will damage the movement. It usually takes a bit of abuse. For all you know you were the 100th person that tinkered with that movement (and that number may not be off by much) so you can go in there with a clear conscience.
> 
> I wouldn't give them any details, just tell them that the date function isn't working properly and you want to return it. They won't give you any trouble. They will get it fixed for free so they're not out anything.


Awesome.. Thanks for the advice...


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

tigerpac said:


> This is why i actually perfer 'slow date' movements. Can be a bit of a pain sometimes but never have to worry sbout this problem. Good luck with it. You'll get it all worked out.


What do you mean by never have to be worried about it?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

tigerpac said:


> This is why i actually perfer 'slow date' movements. Can be a bit of a pain sometimes but never have to worry sbout this problem. Good luck with it. You'll get it all worked out.


Actually, slower changeover date wheels are engaged for a longer period of time so I would think this would offer greater opportunity to damage the movement should you manually adjust the date during the loner changeover period.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mrporky said:


> time keeping is fine and the day function is no problem too but now i found out that the date would not change until about 11am.. how is that possible?


Are you sure you are not just off by 12 hours and the date is actually changing at 11pm? There is nothing wrong with that.

Before an AD laughs at you why not advance the time 12 hours and see how it works?


----------



## Mrporky (Jun 15, 2012)

tpd80 said:


> Are you sure you are not just off by 12 hours and the date is actually changing at 11pm? There is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Before an AD laughs at you why not advance the time 12 hours and see how it works?


Nope 100% because the day is changing at 11:35pm but the date is changing at 11am difference of 11 and a half hours


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh day-date.

Ya take it back for sure.



Mrporky said:


> Nope 100% because the day is changing at 11:35pm but the date is changing at 11am difference of 11 and a half hours


----------

